# wicked or night sniper light



## mipete

any one have these and how do they compare?


----------



## Honkkilla59

I have used wicked lights for years and they have great customer service cant speak for anyone else.


----------



## mipete

they both look like good lights, the wicked is a little more expensive . How do your batteries hold up with the wicked? I like the idea of plugging in the cord to the wicked instead of taking out the batteries. just looking for some feedback before I spend some cash.


----------



## Honkkilla59

I believe I bought my wicked lights 4 years ago and I am still using the batteries that came with them, I have both the mounted light and another as a scan light.
With a full charge the batteries last a long time even in the cold such as we had last year. The light I use as a scan light will run several nights without needing a charge .


----------



## wolverines

I&#8217;ve got an Elusive Wildlife &#8220;Kill Light&#8221; on my rifle and a Wicked Lights W-402ZF I purchased a couple months ago that I&#8217;m going to use as a scan light. I&#8217;m really happy with both of them. 

To your question, I really like the extension that comes with the W-402 which allows you to use 2 batteries as well as their ergo grip that holds 2 spare batteries. I also gota white light bulb for it recently to accompany my red light I bought it with. Bulbs are very easy to change, and as said earlier, great customer service.

I am not familiar with the other light you mentioned.


----------



## mipete

for your scan light how far can you see eyes with the wicked 402? and what color do you prefer for the scan? I was planning on mounting a red light on my rifle, it is a 17 HMR so shots to 150 yds, but not sure what color to go with on the scan? some people say green spooks game some people say it doesn't matter


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have quite a few different lights. IMO most of the predator lights now (barring some technology I'm not aware of yet) are pretty comparable in the field. I have a light that you can charge right in the light but I've never used it that way. I have a headlamp that is essentially the head of one of these lights mounted on my head and uses two of the same batteries. I went ahead and bought 10 spare batteries and keep spares charged that I can switch while on a hunt if necessary, especially if I'm going to be hunting several nights in a row without being home.


----------



## rotty

I have the class 2 night sniper. I use both the green and red lights and have been very happy, have yet to have a battery life issue, the light picks up eyes and animals further than I'm comfortable shooting. Maybe a 17wsm could change that lol.
customer service has been excellent, not that I've needed it much, and the folks I've talked to from there are all pretty decent to, plus they are a michigan company.


----------



## DeereGuy

I have 2 of the Night Sniper gun mounted lights and I just picked up their headlamp at the Woods and Water show...my gun mounted are going on their 3rd season and they have been great. The farthest I have tried to identify something was 180 yards through my scope. Turned out to be the neighbors cat....lol.

I don't think you can go wrong and they are located right here in Michigan.


----------



## Mapes

I got a chance to look at the Nite sniper lights at the woods and water show. All I can say is the guys were very nice and easy to talk to, plus their kits come with great accessories and they can be purchased to your liking. Prices were great,I just wasnt carrying that much cash that day. I look forward tp using then in the field this year. Plus, I support local companies that enjoy the same things I do! Go Nite Sniper


----------



## Will Williamson

Night Snipe hunting lights all the way. They have a 30 day unconditional money back guarantee plus a 5 year warranty on the product. Paul at Predator Hunter Outdoors don't just sell hunting lights, they are constantly field testing and evaluating the product. This Romeo, Michigan based company is at the forefront of the Hunting light business. Shipping product and gaining loyal customers all across the country. Visit their website at predatorhunteroutdoors.com


----------



## jeffthedj

I'm a Predator Hunter Outdoors light guy! Super light, durable use for just about any type of hunting and long battery life! Love em!!


----------

